# Fish Finder ?



## Bite me (Jul 29, 2008)

Im working the kinks out on a boat I bought recently. It came with a Eagle Magna View FF( loooks a little old school). I used it for first time Sat and noticed strange depth readings like 96ft when I was in 12ft of water. Then after a half day fishing it shut down and wouldnt power on again. I have a seperate battery working FF and live well and Im wondering if voltage could be the issue. The FF troubleshoot says it need 11 volt to operate. Seem to me (the novice I am) that mantaining 11 volts all day would be a little difficult. Is this somthing anyone else has come across, and if so what shall i do. Thanks in advance for input.
Mike


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you try turning it off then back on to see if it provided correct readings? Is the battery it's connected to fully charged providing the required output? If it's "old school" like you stated, have you looked at the wiring/transducer cables etc for any nicks/possible damage?


----------



## Bite me (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for responce. I did try to shut on and off and still received bad depth readings. The battery is a year old and I didnt have a volt meter with me to check voltage at time of problem.I will check tranducer and wire for any damage. Ill give it on more try out in the water .


----------



## Jim (Jul 30, 2008)

This might be a long shot, but maybe clean the bottom of the transducer with warm soapy water.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine gives crazy readings like that if I move around in the boat and the transducer pops out of the water. Once its back in the water, it works fine.


----------



## SlimeTime (Jul 30, 2008)

Where/how is your transducer mounted? I'd almost have to think if it's shutting itsself off, the 'ducer wouldn't cause that, it's be internal, possibly even a loose connection.

ST


----------

